# My 4-Door B13 project.



## darksider415 (Sep 3, 2007)

Here's the results of a quick photo session with the car, just enough to play with the camera and see what can be done with lighting and an abandoned road.

Cosmetic mods: Debadged, B13 SE-R wheels and body-coloured side trim/grille.


----------



## dw8 (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice looking ride.


----------



## darksider415 (Sep 3, 2007)

dw8 said:


> Nice looking ride.


She's been taken from project to daily driver status, since I found a second B13 to play with, though.. As soon as I get the black one cleaned up, I'll have to take pictures with the two of them together, before I start taking her apart.


----------

